# wind noise



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone experienced high levels of wind noise when travelling on the highway? When on the highway doing 120 kmph or so we generally have a little wind noise, but the other night with it being windy out, we had a loud almost whistling noise until we were off the 4 lane highway and speed was reduced to 100 kmph. Even then we were getting louder than normal wind noises, again probably having to do with the weather. However, I find the Routan much noisier and wondered if others are experiencing the same thing. I'm going to have it checked at the dealer next time we are in for service but who knows what they will say.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: wind noise (GTI-2007)*

In the last week or so, I have noticed a whistling sound coming through around the drivers window or perhaps the windshield. Most noticeable around 100 kph or higher, or when there is a stiff cross wind. I took off the crossbars of the roof rack thinking that may have caused some of the whistling, but to no avail (though I like the streamlined look so they will stay off). I looked for some sort of obvious issue with the weatherstrpping around the window, but nothing really looked out of place. 
I thought I read on these forums that there was a TSB on this issue. I will be making an appointment with the dealer shortly as well to see if they can solve this and to see how much they charge for a set of winter tires and monster mats!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: wind noise (routancan)*

sme here with the whistling at highway speeds... never noticed it before.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: wind noise (routancan)*

If anyone knows what the TSB number is if indeed there is one, please let me know. It seemed to be worse the other day than before because of the winds, but it does seem to always be noticeable at highway speeds. I wonder if the roof racks themselves and not the crossbars could be the cause? The noise definitely seems to be coming from the windshield center area.


----------



## vwhelps (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
There is no TB for this issue, but more than likely if it is a whistle noise it is caused by the weather strip that runs along side of the windshield. This noise is usually heard at highway speed and easier to duplicate when the weather is warm.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwhelps)*

no problem here


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (vwhelps)*

I thought I had read on these forums that there was a TSB for this issue, but I guess it was over on the Chrysler forum:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.n...13825
Whistle, Honk Or Howl Sound Coming From "A" Pillar Or Windshield Area
OVERVIEW:
This bulletin involves applying clear flowable silicone sealer to the backside of the windshield molding lip seal to adhere the lip seal to the A-Pillar.
MODELS:
2008 (RT) Town & Country/Grand Caravan
SYMPTOM/CONDITION:
The customer may experience a whistle, honk or howl sound from the A-Pillar area or windshield area of A-Pillar on either side of the vehicle. A combination of high ambient temperatures above 32° C (90° F), high driving speeds 112 Kph (70 Mph) or higher and cross winds are required to make this sound occur. The condition may be intermittent or can be continuous when the conditions are met. An outer lip seal on the windshield moulding that contacts the A-Pillar may vibrate and
cause this sound.
DIAGNOSIS:
If the vehicle exhibits the condition described in the Symptom/Condition, perform the
Repair Procedure.
PARTS REQUIRED:
Qty. Part No. Description
1 04467708 Clear Flowable Silicone Windshield & Glass
Sealer - (1.5 oz. Tube) 1 Tube may service 2 vehicles


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (routancan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *routancan* »_
Qty. Part No. Description
1 04467708 Clear Flowable Silicone Windshield & Glass
Sealer - (1.5 oz. Tube) 1 Tube may service 2 vehicles



wow talk about a ****ty fix, just caulk it


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

We just got our Routan SEL yesterday and already clocked in 200 freeway miles on it from the dealership back to our home. So far, this has been the smoothest, noiseless, and most comfortable vehicle we have ever owned. We had a BMW X3 not too long ago, the Routan blows it away in almost every department (except handling & the "cuteness" factor).

_Modified by tipoytm at 9:47 AM 11-16-2009_


_Modified by tipoytm at 9:50 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

congrats and I must agree.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

Our Routan was also very, very quiet for the first 1000 kilometres or so. Then, a whistle devoloped under certain conditions (cross wind, 120kph+) now the whistle is apparent whenever we reach speeds of 80kph (50mph). Very annoying - will be taking the van into the dealer to try and fix when I have some time. Otherwise, the van has performed well!
Congrats on your new van though!


----------



## WhyteRoutan (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump to this thread.
Has anyone got their dealer to address this problem? What did the dealer do?
I have had this problem since day 1 and want to get it addressed.

Thanks!


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (WhyteRoutan)*

Had the Routan in the dealer yesterday, and one of the items I wanted them to look at was the wind noise that seemed to be coming from the driver side window or windsheild. I have noticed that the noise has diminished quite a bit since the cold weather has hit...and the dealership could not reproduce the sound either (temp -5C). They asked that if the sound reappears when the warmer weather comes our way, to bring the Routan back for them to look at...


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (routancan)*

I'm a chrysler tech. Quick question for you the roof rack cross rails, How are they positioned? The front one should be all the way foward and the rear all the way to the back. hopefully its some good advise. I haven't personally seen any T&C with a windnoise yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (NJBugman)*

Thanks for the suggestion...this was one of the culprits that I first suspected when I noticed the wind noise. I ended up taking the cross bars off the van and that did not make any difference with the wind noise, but I think the van looks a little better!


----------

